

Flickr Co-Founder Open About Yahoo's Fail - jasonlbaptiste
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10000481-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware

======
Prrometheus
The "4chan Fail" is finding too-frequent usage nowadays.

